# Ordered Car Today



## Jasper013 (Aug 16, 2011)

Hi to everyone,

First post having just placed order for gun metal 2011 today.
Have been using the site frequently over the past few weeks - really useful during my 'should I go for a 911, XK-R or GT-R' debates. 
Anyway decsion made and car should be here mid-sept. :clap: Local dealer is Nobles in Edinburgh, very helpful so far. 

Couple of quick questions;
1. anyone had a rear camera fitted to a 2011 by Nobles? Having read several threads here I decided teh sensors are out and the camera is a better option.

2. (Daft question!) - but for insurance purposes are these cars classed as 'imports'. My current insurer (Admiral) defines an import as 'a car made to be sold outside of the UK and then imported into this country?'
As far as I'm aware the cars we end up with are UK spec and made to be sold in the UK?

Thanks in advance for any advice.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Get a camera aftermarket. The dealer supplied one is expensive and poor quality. The wiring is there to plug one in practically and can be fitted by a stereo shop for much less money and if you get a kenwood cs200 the quality is far better.

Don't bother with sensors.

Get the service pack.

Tracker can be bought cheaper elsewhere, don't believe what they say about anything else voiding the warranty it's nonsense.

Car is a genuine uk. Not an import just because it is made in japan.


----------



## Jasper013 (Aug 16, 2011)

Cheers Admantium;

I suppose we tend to have blind faith at this point and take the easiest option ie dealer fit. Will all the dealers be fitting the same spec equipment though?

Re: Import status - I assumed teh same as you but the agent I spoke to over teh phone was adament that it had to be an import!! Eventually hung up the phone. Will look to the meerkat for some alternatives methinks.


----------



## Impossible (May 11, 2011)

if you get an aftermarket one do you still get the grid lines?


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

Congrats on your purchase. My 2011 is due early Sept 

Better still negotiate a free rear view camera like I did. I can't see any HPC loosing a deal over a rear camera that probably costs them £300 trade.

+1 on the tracker, I'm installing the Tracker Locate - half the price of the Nissan one and it's better spec as it uses VHF frequency as well as GSM.

Tracker Locate inc. Nationwide Installation TRACKER Locate Car Tracker £435.00 Installed [Tracker Locate] - £385.00*Inc. VAT : TRACKER Car Trackers - Chameleon Authorised Vehicle TRACKER dealers, for Tracker Monitor, Tracker Retrieve & Tracker Locate

Anders


----------



## Impossible (May 11, 2011)

or you can negotiate a camera and a tracker


----------



## Jasper013 (Aug 16, 2011)

Got a good price for my RRS as a trade in so quite happy.
Will take a look at the Tracker Locate system as an alternative.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

I've actually heard from a very reliable fitter of car alarms and tracking systems that in the industry the cobra system is the best, and outside of the Nissan supplied deal it's only about £50 cheaper.

Personally I only have tracker for insurance purposes, and I resent the fact that I can't pay a lifetime subscription. I hate being held to ransom for £215 a year.

It does give me a £130 insurance saving, so at £85 I just about tolerate it for the benefits, but ultimately, if my car is stolen, I'd rather not have it back - it's never been confirmed to me if stolen and tracker recovered means recorded on insurance as stolen recovered.

Anyway, aftermarket camera plugs in the same place as dealer supplied - it is not a factory option in the UK, but the factory provided for its connection so in short, yes you get the grid lines.


----------



## OldBob (Oct 18, 2010)

Just for interest, what was/is the leadtime you guys are getting on a new MY11?


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

I had my mini cooper s stolen with the keys then found using tracker 3 hours later by the rozzers.

Car was never recorded as stolen/recovered.

Admiral have insured many on here so the agent you spoke to was a muppet.

Try Competition Car Insurance as many if us have switched to them from admiral due to increased premiums lately.


----------



## Impossible (May 11, 2011)

thanks Adam!!


----------



## Impossible (May 11, 2011)

I used to work for a tracking company. We were testing some new software and put a tracker on one of the developers cars. Later that week someone broke into his house, found the keys and stole the car plus anything they could get in the car. The couple woke up in the morning and called the police.

Then they booted up the laptop and told them were they were, what direction they were going and at what speed, followed by where they had been and everywhere they had stopped. :chuckle::chuckle::chuckle:

ohh yeh another one lol this is great, one of the sales men were doing a presentation, decided to show one of the managers tracking profile as an example live. He was going to his friends/colleagues house a few times a week every morning after his friend/colleague had left for work. lol omg!!! friends/college was in the same presentation!!! I would have payed to be there.


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

Adamantium said:


> I've actually heard from a very reliable fitter if car alarms and tracking systems that in th industry th cobra system is the best, and outside o the Nissan supplied deal it's only about £50 cheaper.
> 
> Personally I only have tracker for insurance purposes, and I resent the fact that I can't pay a lifetime subscription. I hate being held to ransom for £215 a year.
> 
> ...


The Cobra systems use GPS and GSM to transmit the location, a £160 GSM jammer will render it useless.

Anders


----------



## michaelsk (Jul 18, 2007)

I'm with admiral, deffinetly no issues re UK car piece.

Admiral did not require me to have a tracker


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Insurance bloke was a muppet. A car is only an import if it is sold abroad and then imported into this country and registered.

If it's new registered in the UK it's a UK car. 

Congrats btw!


----------



## The Madwelshman (Aug 24, 2009)

Jasper013 said:


> Cheers Admantium;
> 
> I suppose we tend to have blind faith at this point and take the easiest option ie dealer fit. Will all the dealers be fitting the same spec equipment though?
> 
> Re: Import status - I assumed teh same as you but the agent I spoke to over teh phone was adament that it had to be an import!! Eventually hung up the phone. Will look to the meerkat for some alternatives methinks.


All the Dealers will Use Aftermarket Kit as theses are Not Nissan Options However haveing these done at the Dealer Dose not inflict on the Warrenty.

Import Status, The car will be "FIRST REGISTERED" in the UK so it is Not an Import


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

Enjoy, they're an awesome piece of kit:clap:


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

michaelsk said:


> I'm with admiral, deffinetly no issues re UK car piece.
> 
> Admiral did not require me to have a tracker


Correct. I think they're the only co to not require a Tracker, so if you were only fitting one because of insurance, it's worth using them.

Competition Car Insurance require a tracker on anything >£40k, so my 2009 is now insured for £39,999! 
Big advantage for CCI is they cover you for 5 trackdays a year if you intend to track it.
However they do NOT cover you 3rd party for other cars which is worth noting. Admiral do.

Congrats on the MY11!


----------



## Jasper013 (Aug 16, 2011)

Re: Lead times on current orders
I was after a 2011, gun metal with recaro's. The dealer had a black and a white car on order due in shortly. They suggested that there could be a 3-4 wait or longer (factory virtually at a stand still post earthquake/tsunami) for an alternative. They then got on the phone and contacted other dealerships and managed to get their hands a gmg car bound for somewhere else. Car due to arrive mid-sept so happy days.

Re: Insurance
Currently have multi-car through Admiral hence first port of call (also no tracker required) but will give CCI a ring.


----------



## GTR Bro (Jun 8, 2011)

I ordered my white MY11 mid june from Middlehurst. I should get my hands on it mid September... Can't wait!


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Anders_R35 said:


> The Cobra systems use GPS and GSM to transmit the location, a £160 GSM jammer will render it useless.
> 
> Anders


didn't realise this but a quick check of the website confirms they have gsm and gps jamming detection which automatically immobilises the car when it stationery. Even if they rip the tracker unit out, they'd also have to disable the immobiliser which is independent of the alarm immobiliser.

I'm sure they'll get past anything, but I don't know of other trackers that have remote disabling of the car.

Most thieves leave the tracking unit at the side of the road before they take the car, vhf or not!


----------



## GRowsell (Feb 6, 2007)

I was only offered a £68 discount on my insurance if I re-instated the tracker... and seeing as the annual fee is substantially more, I really can't see the benefit for anyone?


----------



## AndyBrew (Feb 2, 2011)

Admiral couldn't even find the car on their database when I asked for a quote a complete bunch of muppets!

Personally I never ever use my camera I think sensors would be much better in hindsight assuming they overide the beeping from engaging reverse, funny thing was I thought the beeping was parking sensors when I first got the car nearly reversed into the garage door lol!


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

Adamantium said:


> didn't realise this but a quick check of the website confirms they have gsm and gps jamming detection which automatically immobilises the car when it stationery. Even if they rip the tracker unit out, they'd also have to disable the immobiliser which is independent of the alarm immobiliser.
> 
> I'm sure they'll get past anything, but I don't know of other trackers that have remote disabling of the car.
> 
> Most thieves leave the tracking unit at the side of the road before they take the car, vhf or not!


Jamming protection sounds a counter measure. Still the Tracker Locate is a good deal for me and the annual subscription is £174.

Anders


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

You should be worrying about your home security as much


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Valid point!

I'd like to put in some more protection maybe ir CCTV cameras with a net feed.


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

GRowsell said:


> I was only offered a £68 discount on my insurance if I re-instated the tracker... and seeing as the annual fee is substantially more, I really can't see the benefit for anyone?


My insurer offered no discount for Tracker & didn't require one to be fitted which I thought odd as on 2 previous (lower value) cars they did.

Tbh, having had Tracker on previous cars & on my M5 a cute system that IIRC was called Toad, I'm not sure I buy into Tracking devices as would you really want your car back if it had been driven for a couple of days/weeks by some scrote?


----------



## bcl (Apr 28, 2011)

Absence of rear camera is a glaring omission from the vehicle, and I would have thought something easy to install from the factory.
Enjoy when it arrives.
I also have a 2011 GMG, and it is a great colour for a great car.
Brian


----------

